# TOMORROW 18th July - Tune in for a special announcement!



## Spitfire Team (Jul 17, 2019)

Head to our YouTube at 18:00 BST on Thursday 18th July for a special LIVE announcement from Christian and Paul!

Subscribe to our channel here: http://bit.ly/30CTmUc


----------



## constaneum (Jul 17, 2019)

wonder what could this be? some sort of synth?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 17, 2019)

Dark Mode for Evos?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 17, 2019)

Just tell us ffs


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 17, 2019)

spitfire Air reverb?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 17, 2019)

That’d be good^


----------



## Diablo IV (Jul 17, 2019)

90% off EW Choir? 10 min only? 😁


----------



## idematoa (Jul 17, 2019)

An integrator of Evos  ?
A step sequencer vst  ? 
Outside KONTAKT format  ?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 17, 2019)

Short note EVO?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 18, 2019)

just waiting for them to enter a subscription model with their new player.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jul 18, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> just waiting for them to enter a subscription model with their new player.


good lord i spilled coffee all over me


----------



## Mornats (Jul 18, 2019)

The other preview image looked like the eDNA interface and now this... Maybe a mashup of eDNA and an Evo or something else in their own engine?


----------



## Vik (Jul 18, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Short note EVO?


A 200 GB Spiccato EVO library would certainly be something, but my guess is that it's a new version of their player app.


----------



## redlester (Jul 18, 2019)

Albion Two?


----------



## Mornats (Jul 18, 2019)

redlester said:


> Albion Two?



Well that would certainly include eDNA and maybe an Evo so not a bad guess.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2019)

That might be the various Evos now on the Spitfire Player!


----------



## fiestared (Jul 18, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


> Head to our YouTube at 18:00 BST on Thursday 18th July for a special LIVE announcement from Christian and Paul!
> 
> Subscribe to our channel here: http://bit.ly/30CTmUc


À new version of their plugin with a new interface... and maybe a kind of art. sequencing"a la" VSL...


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hans Zimmer Strings Update?????


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 18, 2019)

The new updated SSO ?


----------



## redlester (Jul 18, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings Update?????



Or a trimmed down version? Hans Slimmer Strings?


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 18, 2019)

redlester said:


> Or a trimmed down version? Hans Slimmer Strings?


Yes that's it . Hans Slimmer Strings with 1 mix mic positions. Instant buy!!!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2019)

What do I wish it was? The launching of a new line of orchestral instruments recorded in a med-size scoring stage similar to the Cinematic Studio line ! Come-on SF !!!


----------



## cqd (Jul 18, 2019)

HZ Strings needs a bloody ostinatum alright..


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 18, 2019)

No! Not the Bloody Ostinatum!

:emoji_knife: :dodgy:


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 18, 2019)

Evo Percussion.


----------



## Random Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

I wish Spitfire would release a library for modern scoring that includes pulses for gritty drama and underscoring. Also, I think if they made a Thomas Newman Composer Toolkit, with those creamy and lush sordino strings heard in Skyfall, Spectre and Road to Perdition, they'd have an instant seller. Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions is absolutely beautiful, and I wish they did the same with Newman's signature sound.


----------



## idematoa (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 18, 2019)

We need a John Barry toolkit.

Loads of strings, jazzy brass and that really rough synth sound from OHMSS...

Though on current form it will probably be George Formby Prepared Banjo Evolutions.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 18, 2019)

If it's Air Reverb, count me in! Even another instalment to the Albion line would be neat but it couldn't be Albion 2 because Loegria or whatever is already out there. It would be Albion 4 or 5 or whatever they are up to. I tapped out after Incini....


----------



## idematoa (Jul 18, 2019)

His Name : Orbis ? Orbis A/B... 

From https://twitter.com/SpitfireAudio


----------



## Mornats (Jul 18, 2019)

idematoa said:


> His Name : Orbis ? Orbis A/B...
> 
> From https://twitter.com/SpitfireAudio



Roy Orbison Toolkit.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jul 18, 2019)

Being me I think it is the announcement of an entirely free 3154 sample basic orchestra based on their new engine.

Isn't it already 18:00 in Germany? The stream seems to be on hold atm.


----------



## VinRice (Jul 18, 2019)

eDNA style instrument in the new player


----------



## idematoa (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## redlester (Jul 18, 2019)

“Go beyond the orchestra”? What, into the audience? It’s a library of authentic audience noises such as shuffling and a range of coughing from muted to downright deafening (automatable). 

The Pro version includes 6 different types of sneezing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 18, 2019)

nice ui


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 18, 2019)

The Webpage is up:

Orbis - The World Synthesizer

Normal price: $349, Sale price: $269.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 18, 2019)

What a stunning looking UI - best of their bespoke TwoOfUs UI and eDNA, plus a synth combined with Fanshaw’s material. 

What a beaut. This looks dreamy. Nice work Spitfire.


----------



## redlester (Jul 18, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> The Webpage is up:
> 
> Orbis - The World Synthesizer
> 
> ...



50% discount if you have the previous Fanshawe stuff.


----------



## avocado89 (Jul 18, 2019)

I hate to be a negative nancy but "meh". Not super impressed. The past 4 releases have been so-so from Spitfire Audio. Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries but the last library I truely loved was LCO Textures, everything after that hasn't really piqued my interest. It's not that Kepler or HCT were bad libraries, but with Kepler's CPU HOG issues and HCT just not doing it for me - I've lost some interest. Plus ORBIS and the ambient guitars, just seem like rehashes to me. Also, $349 for this found sound library? Which is essentially an old product repackaged with a bit of extra content. Seems a bit steep to me, even with the discount price.


----------



## BezO (Jul 18, 2019)

Not NKS?


----------



## robgb (Jul 18, 2019)

All libraries free for one day?


----------



## heylimes (Jul 18, 2019)

avocado89 said:


> I hate to be a negative nancy but "meh". Not super impressed. The past 4 releases have been so-so from Spitfire Audio. Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries but the last library I truely loved was LCO Textures, everything after that hasn't really piqued my interest. It's not that Kepler or HCT were bad libraries, but with Kepler's CPU HOG issues and HCT just not doing it for me - I've lost some interest. Plus ORBIS and the ambient guitars, just seem like rehashes to me. Also, $349 for this found sound library? Which is essentially an old product repackaged with a bit of extra content. Seems a bit steep to me, even with the discount price.


“You hate to be a negative nancy...” Seems like you enjoy being just that. No one’s forcing you to buy it, nor should your approval or enjoyment of their products validate them. What on Earth are you contributing here? I have little musical merit to display here, and by virtue of that I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music. “Don’t get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries...” Congratulations. Say something useful.


----------



## reutunes (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> “You hate to be a negative nancy...” Seems like you enjoy being just that. No one’s forcing you to buy it, nor should your approval or enjoyment of their products validate them. What on Earth are you contributing here? I have little musical merit to display here, and by virtue of that I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music. “Don’t get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries...” Congratulations. Say something useful.



I was about to jump in and say "Hey. Don't derail the Commercial Thread"... but it's actually in Sample Talk. So go right ahead.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> What on Earth are you contributing here?



He's contributing his opinion on a topic he and others are interested in.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> Say something useful.


I actually did find his comment useful.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 18, 2019)

They might have added a few Hip Hop Creator commercials to add a bit of class ..... to support the price point


----------



## berto (Jul 18, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> They might have added a few Hip Hop Creator commercials to add a bit of class ..... to support the price point


Not sure i understand this ... I might be very tired already...


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music


Oh..are they giving it away free? Profit is not an issue right?
One of the main purposes of this forum is to express one's opinion on the various products out there.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jul 18, 2019)

avocado89 said:


> I hate to be a negative nancy but "meh". Not super impressed. The past 4 releases have been so-so from Spitfire Audio. Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries but the last library I truely loved was LCO Textures, everything after that hasn't really piqued my interest. It's not that Kepler or HCT were bad libraries, but with Kepler's CPU HOG issues and HCT just not doing it for me - I've lost some interest. Plus ORBIS and the ambient guitars, just seem like rehashes to me. Also, $349 for this found sound library? Which is essentially an old product repackaged with a bit of extra content. Seems a bit steep to me, even with the discount price.


After watching the 3 videos, I share your feelings. Thanks for your comment, I was worry to be alone and have missed something. That's the 1st time a Spitfire walkthrough doesn't give to me any emotional feedback, from the beginning to the end. Maybe next time! On the opposite side, I really love Kepler's concept, and the sound signature of Hauschka. But, I was disappointed by ambient guitars as well. I regret to have bought this one. Lot of filler presets. Enigma was enough.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2019)

Lots of very high quality materiel in there, great job SF ! And very exciting to see their Spitfire sampler in such an advanced state. Seems more advanced than the Synchron player already!


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 18, 2019)

I’ve spent the last three years putting loads of other people’s ethnic libraries through filters and fx and manually creating rhythms to get this same kind of result, all the whole wishing I had an eDNA like interface. Ton of work. This looks like it will make a massive impact for those who find the right need, much like Phobos. Don’t use it everyday, but when I do, it hits the mark (but I have to close the box pretty quickly as there’s so much in it that you can get lost for days just exploring). This looks like it could be the same. Brilliant for when you need that sound, but almost too much in the box! 

Bit like Darwin’s taken LSD and now you’re in the boat with him going up the Mekong....


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 18, 2019)

-----


heylimes said:


> “You hate to be a negative nancy...” Seems like you enjoy being just that. No one’s forcing you to buy it, nor should your approval or enjoyment of their products validate them. What on Earth are you contributing here? I have little musical merit to display here, and by virtue of that I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music. “Don’t get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries...” Congratulations. Say something useful.



First of all, he did not claim that anyone was forcing him to buy it, so why say that?

Second, what on earth he is contributing is his opinion about the product and of recent releases by Spitfire.

Third, he wasn't criticizing the company. He was just expressing some disappointment in recent releases. He actually said he likes 90% of what they do. Those are pretty positive numbers, no?

Also - the general tone of your comments are so snarky and condescending. I find this kind of harsh disrespectful tone so prevalent these days. I mean your responding to someone you don't even know on a forum. Very bad form IMO.

I would hope that respectful opinions about products positive or negative would be acceptable points of discussion for you. Your post seems to indicate otherwise. Actually while his post did contribute to the discussion at hand, yours did not. Your post was entirely off topic and only criticized him. 

Personally I welcome opinions that lean skeptical. Not for the sake of it, but for the fact that a lot of these products are very expensive and are non refundable and non transferable, so opinions of all sides are helpful. If you can't handle a negative opinion, I'd suggest you just stay out of the discussion altogether.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> “You hate to be a negative nancy...” Seems like you enjoy being just that. No one’s forcing you to buy it, nor should your approval or enjoyment of their products validate them. What on Earth are you contributing here? I have little musical merit to display here, and by virtue of that I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music. “Don’t get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries...” Congratulations. Say something useful.



It's not like the dude needs your approval or validation either, although you seem to think he does.


----------



## benmrx (Jul 18, 2019)

Pretty stoked on this release! The plugin/player is looking VERY nice too!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 18, 2019)

heylimes said:


> “You hate to be a negative nancy...” Seems like you enjoy being just that. No one’s forcing you to buy it, nor should your approval or enjoyment of their products validate them. What on Earth are you contributing here? I have little musical merit to display here, and by virtue of that I don’t sit and criticise companies who release products with the sole purpose of making it more accessible to more people to write more interesting music. “Don’t get me wrong, I am a big fan of 90% of their sample libraries...” Congratulations. Say something useful.



I didn’t read anything negative, just an honest opinion...which I agree with.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 18, 2019)

I have numerous Spitfire libraries and admittedly have been ambivalent with many of their recent releases.
I haven't even considered purchasing many of the recent Spitfire releases.
I actually expected to have the same reaction with Orbis but this really sounds fu*kin amazing to me!
I have the previous Fanshawe libraries & imo this takes it to an entirely different level.
Kudos to the late great David Fanshawe and the clever Spitfire Team!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 18, 2019)

My reaction is that this library could fill a niche something akin to what LCOS does for me, except in a more ancient, world music context rather than an edgy chamber orchestra context. That is to say, I might consider using it as flavorful seasoning on top of my meat-and-potatoes orchestral libraries. On its own, I didn't think it sounded especially compelling, but it did seem to work well in an additive context.

I don't have any burning need for that particular type of flavoring right now, though, and certainly not at this price point (sorry to say it, but I've got to watch my money a bit more closely these days). If someday a paying project comes up where I think Orbis would put it over the top, then I could be interested. Or maybe if it is on a better discount at some point down the road ... if it had come in with an intro price under $200, then I might have decided to pull the trigger on it now. But for the current prices (intro or retail) I'd expect a library that can shine on its own, and I just don't have that impression of Orbis.

The standalone player version of the eDNA interface does look really sweet. Kudos on that, for sure!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 18, 2019)

Sounds quite cool, though limited in its uses. With an intro price of $149 and regular price of $249, I'd probably grab it, but the current pricing seems a bit expensive. I'd also prefer NKS compatibility.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 18, 2019)

To my ears, the sounds are wonderfully crafted.

But I have an ethical question: Are Spitfire being sensitive in their use of the source recordings? Were any of the original performers documented by Fanshawe and are they credited?

I know many composers have used folk sources in their works (e.g. Stravinsky, Bartok, Chopin, Ravel, Vaughan Williams, etc.) but I think it's easy to be unintentionally arrogant with sources like this. An example of this would be Deep Forest's "Sweet Lullaby": http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2004/11/23/turmeric-pygmies-and-piracy/

Ethnomusicology is one thing. Exploitation is another . . .


----------



## CGR (Jul 18, 2019)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Ethnomusicology is one thing. Exploitation is another . . .



See here:









Moby’s ‘Play’ Samples And The Greatest Single Episode Of A Podcast Ever


Moby’s Play is the most important electronic albums ever made. It broke electronic music in the U.S. in a way that had never been done before--analysts had predicted for 15 years that electronic music would be huge in the U.S. before Play came along, and it took the EDM boom of the 2010s before...




www.vinylmeplease.com


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't think NKS will be doable going down the road with their own player (could be wrong on that)...


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 18, 2019)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> To my ears, the sounds are wonderfully crafted.
> 
> But I have an ethical question: Are Spitfire being sensitive in their use of the source recordings? Were any of the original performers documented by Fanshawe and are they credited?
> 
> ...


They knew Fanshawe for many years and many of the proceeds of the original library went to his family and legacy. CH and PT’s relationship was more than just a vendor/contributor. They have done the same by paying royalties to all musicians they have used. I would expect nothing less here than what they’ve done in the past.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 18, 2019)

CGR said:


> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Moby's use of the Alan Lomax archive is a good case in point.


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 18, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> They knew Fanshawe for many years and many of the proceeds of the original library went to his family and legacy. CH and PT’s relationship was more than just a vendor/contributor. They have done the same by paying royalties to all musicians they have used. I would expect nothing less here than what they’ve done in the past.


Most of his recordings were done in-situ in the field, in some fairly remote locations. Making a clean attribution to the performers will be pretty near impossible. I’ve recorded some Dhungjen and drums in Tibet and Nepal myself and know I’d never be able to know who played them even if I’ve been able to extract a few notes here and there to turn them into my own custom instruments.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 18, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> Most of his recordings were done in-situ in the field, in some fairly remote locations. Making a clean attribution to the performers will be pretty near impossible. I’ve recorded some Dhungjen and drums in Tibet and Nepal myself and know I’d never be able to know who played them even if I’ve been able to extract a few notes here and there to turn them into my own custom instruments.


Oh, I understand completely. Provenance and attribution can be almost impossible with some field recordings, especially when documentation is the last thing on your mind. I also think Christian and Paul at Spitfire are epitomes of the Nice Intelligent Guy and have probably worked closely with the Fanshawe family.

I just don't want to fall into the trap of considering indigenous music performances as "found sounds" (a sort of musical equivalent of terra nullius).


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jul 18, 2019)

I have listened to the demos and watched the walkthrough. I think this sounds fantastic.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 18, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I have listened to the demos and watched the walkthrough. I think this sounds fantastic.



agree. I'm getting it


----------



## VinRice (Jul 18, 2019)

I didn't want to like this. But _dahyum_, it sounds good, and more importantly, immediately useful. This is going to be all over TV land by the end of the year. I need me some antelope horn.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 18, 2019)

Don't use too much antelope horn. If your selection lasts for more than 4 hrs, see a doctor immediately.

Oh wait, that's rhino horn. Never mind.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 18, 2019)

i'm a sucker for soul-stealing indigenous recordings.

this is remarkable work.


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 18, 2019)

Brunel meets Colonel Kurtz...


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 18, 2019)

Mistah Kurtz –he dead.
A penny for the Old Guy.

We are the hollow men . . .


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## gussunkri (Jul 19, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


>


Huh?


----------



## Random Guy (Jul 19, 2019)

I think I was right some time ago when I said that Spitfire is running out of ideas. And what the hell was with the live demo? Two patches played, a lot of waffle, and that's it?


----------



## redlester (Jul 19, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> I think I was right some time ago when I said that Spitfire is running out of ideas. And what the hell was with the live demo? Two patches played, a lot of waffle, and that's it?



The live thing wasn't a demo, it was an announcement of the product. The demos went up on the web site at the same time.


----------



## redlester (Jul 19, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> I don't think NKS will be doable going down the road with their own player (could be wrong on that)...



NKS is not restricted to Kontakt products, so I don't see why not from a technical point of view.


----------



## tomosane (Jul 19, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> I think I was right some time ago when I said that Spitfire is running out of ideas. And what the hell was with the live demo? Two patches played, a lot of waffle, and that's it?



I don't think SFA is running out of hideas, the Hauschka library for intance looks like it would be a godsend to anyone who's working on current Scandinavian TV stuff as noted previously on this forum. More like when the company has decided to churn out new libraries on a monthly basis, they're necessarily going to have to throw some filler libraries in the mix.

A lot of people probably aren't going to buy this library and SFA knows this very well. On the plus side, anybody who does buy it will serve as a beta tester for their new engine. I for one think/hope they're not going to discontinue the Kontakt versions of SSO/SCS/etc before the new engine is *thoroughly* tested


----------



## Garry (Jul 19, 2019)

I wouldn't at all say they're running out of ideas, but they're clearly trying to do something different recently, and that's not going to be everyone's cup of tea.

But what option do they have, given their now extensive product range? They sample the whole orchestra, with full size, then with chamber size; then solo instruments; with Albion's, they went loud, they went quiet, they went deep; with Evos, BDT, Swarm & Olafur Arnolds, they covered soft/emotional and with movement; with BHCT they covered the orchestra in a different style. Then, with the Air Lyndhurst reverb as their key selling point, they went dry to cater to all those who didn't want reverb baked in, and did the whole orchestra again. Then they went the opposite direction, and sampled an orchestra in a freakin' hangar (LCO textures)!! They did quirky and artisan (alternative solo strings). They collaborated with top brand names (Whitacre, Zimmer, others...), and brought on new voices too. They did synth style (BT Phobos, Earth).

So where on earth do you go next??!!!

I have many of the Spitfire libraries referenced in that paragraph above, and love them, but if they're going to do something different, they're going to need to take a different direction, and that means sometimes they will leave some of us (me included) behind. They have to do that to stay alive, and keep appealing to new customers. It's exactly what you would do if you owned their business. But it's no wonder that on a forum like VI-C, where there is a clear orchestral leaning, these new libraries aren't going to be what a lot of us are looking for.

Actually, for those who don't like the new libraries they're producing, I'm entirely sure Spitfire would like to hear from you: what DO you want next? Let them know - they are clearly listening to their customers. For me, the problem is, even as someone who hasn't been the target audience for their last few libraries, I'm not sure I could sufficiently articulate what I do want from them next; I'm starting to feel like I'm covered for most of everything I either need or would be able to get use out of. I get the impression I'm not alone in this, and the market is becoming saturated.

 Is the GAS finally running out??!!!

... nah, not long now til Black Friday, and I'll be  all over again!!


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 19, 2019)

Garry said:


> I wouldn't at all say they're running out of ideas, but they're clearly trying to do something different recently, and that's not going to be everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> But what option do they have, given their now extensive product range? They sample the whole orchestra, with full size, then with chamber size; then solo instruments; with Albion's, they went loud, they went quite, they went deep; with Evos, BDT, Swarm & Olafur Arnolds, they covered soft/emotional and with movement; with BHCT they covered the orchestra in a different style. Then, with the Air Lyndhurst reverb as their key selling point, they went dry to cater to all those who didn't want reverb baked in, and did the whole orchestra again. They collaborated with top brand names (Whitacre, Zimmer, others...), and brought no new voices too. They did synth style (BT Phobos, Earth).
> 
> ...


Good point Garry. One thing they’re good at is not just catering for the masses and just orchestral music. They do like to stick to the edge of what’s really needed out there, which is what I need. At some point when everyone’s using all the same libraries, it makes it much harder to find an edge to stand out. This is what libraries like this and LCO and others do. They provide new sonic palettes that might not exist anywhere else. A lot of folks really get stuck on the presets, which undervalues these. There’s so much more that can be done with them with some personalising and tailoring to get your own unique sound. I’m still blown away with the depths of Phobos and know I’ll never find out what it’s really capable of without stopping work altogether and spending the rest of my days on a mountaintop. Orbis looks very similar. I suspect the hidden estuaries it could take you down maybtake a long time to truly discover.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 19, 2019)

tomosane said:


> they're necessarily going to have to throw some filler libraries in the mix.


I don't think the libraries are filler so much as niche.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jul 19, 2019)

I think the ongoing dilemma is going to be whether or not to make libraries that are playable instruments, or content that's really just a sub-assemblies of music (phrases, patterns, loops, etc.) that someone else conceived and created that you roll into your project. There's quite a market out there for musical sub-assemblies because there are a lot of people assembling, rather than composing music (and there's going to be more and more of that as AI develops).


----------



## AllanH (Jul 19, 2019)

Sometimes listening to recorded phrases played by musicians who know the instruments can be inspiring. I generally don't use phrases, and I would rather have the instruments as playable without a lot of baked-in FX.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2019)

tomosane said:


> On the plus side, anybody who does buy it will serve as a beta tester for their new engine. I for one think/hope they're not going to discontinue the Kontakt versions of SSO/SCS/etc before the new engine is *thoroughly* tested



I think you raise an important issue, but I'm pretty sure the eDNA engine has been used on several libraries, and for some time now. So it's not brand new; no doubt it will get refinements over time but this is not the first library of theirs I have that uses it, and I don't own everything from Spitfire. 

As far as "running out of ideas," I guess I think that's pretty close to impossible when it comes to music. If you picture just one instrument -- say, the cello -- think of ALL the interesting sounds it can make. And if you expand it to world music or found objects or things like Geo noises that other libraries have used, of course it's almost infinite.

I respect the Spitfire team's breadth of products and openness to new / different ideas from far afield, as this library reflects.

The other aspect of modern scoring that I enjoy is its eclecticism. In a single show it's not unusual to hear warped sound design, traditional instruments played fairly traditionally, and forthright synth sounds.

Of course Spitfire don't have a monopoly on all that, so "hats off!" also to Spectrasonics, East West, AudioBro, Sonicouture, u-he, Soundiron, The Unfinished -- when I think of the riches available now, for so little money compared with former times, I really have nothing but gratitude. And besides, at this point I"m keen for niche libraries like this one just for some new sounds.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## emasters (Jul 19, 2019)

I enjoy seeing companies take a creative approach with new sample libraries. Though clearly not going to appeal to everyone. Having so many traditional instrument libraries now, I find it challenging to cost-justify yet another string/brass/woodwind library purchase. Something different is welcome.


----------



## tomosane (Jul 20, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I think you raise an important issue, but I'm pretty sure the eDNA engine has been used on several libraries, and for some time now. So it's not brand new; no doubt it will get refinements over time but this is not the first library of theirs I have that uses it, and I don't own everything from Spitfire.



Sorry, that was a poor choice of words on my part. With "the new engine" I wasn't referring to eDNA, but rather the new player they used for Hans Zimmer Strings, Eric Whitacre Choir and now this library. It's probably fair to say that SFA is (understandably) looking to gradually move away from NI's ecosystem.

HSZ was released around a year ago, and IIRC it wasn't without its fair share of technical issues (judging by forum posts, I don't own any of said libraries). That's why I raised the point I did, reliability for me is one of the most important aspects of a virtual instruments and some of us who rely extensively on Kontakt may have started to take it for granted. The world of audio software is however littered horrible coding.


----------



## windyweekend (Jul 20, 2019)

tomosane said:


> Sorry, that was a poor choice of words on my part. With "the new engine" I wasn't referring to eDNA, but rather the new player they used for Hans Zimmer Strings, Eric Whitacre Choir and now this library. It's probably fair to say that SFA is (understandably) looking to gradually move away from NI's ecosystem.
> 
> HSZ was released around a year ago, and IIRC it wasn't without its fair share of technical issues (judging by forum posts, I don't own any of said libraries). That's why I raised the point I did, reliability for me is one of the most important aspects of a virtual instruments and some of us who rely extensively on Kontakt may have started to take it for granted. The world of audio software is however littered horrible coding.


I own both HZS and EWC and have never experienced one single technical isssue. This UI is bomber and very well QA’d. The only issues I’ve heard of was user malfunctions selecting the wrong install paths (nothing wrong with the software).

Spitfire’s new proprietary systems are way more solid than Kontakt, EW Player, or other’s out there. Plus they’re way more beautiful. I don’t have Orbis yet, but the UI is the last thing I’d be concerned about. In fact, my only reservations with HZS was that is used up too much real estate on the screen, when personally I prefer things tight and small, which is just a personal preference. It looks like this is precisely the functional improvement they’ve made on Orbis, though I suspect it may be just to accommodate eDNA.


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jul 20, 2019)

windyweekend said:


> Spitfire’s new proprietary systems are way more solid than Kontakt, EW Player, or other’s out there. Plus they’re way more beautiful. I don’t have Orbis yet, but the UI is the last thing I’d be concerned about.



I like the Spitfire player quite a bit, and would like to see it on all of their libraries eventually, however, it still has its fair share of problems in my experience. (This after an expected period of early infancy after HZS when I felt like it had more problems). I would definitely say that by now it is "as reliable" as Kontakt or PLAY, but definitely not "more reliable".

Bought Orbis day 1, and so far already found some neat uses for it.


----------

